# Grassy Sound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Blue fish, Flatties, Sea Bass and Sea Robins (big) abound today at the half bridge. Striper to 29 inches have been caught in the past few days. Spot seemed to be the bait of choice.


----------

